# Recessive red with light tail



## NetRider (May 6, 2007)

Hey all,

I have the following recessive red young bird in my loft. Its of a mating between a recessive red white flight/white tail cock, and a recessive red hen. I am sure the hen is blue based, a bit unsure about the cock, but my guess is blue based as well. The cock also carries the gene for dilute, as one of 4 offspring produced was recessive yellow.

Now I noticed that this young bird has a light tail, its not pure white feathers which you find in some recessive red birds, but rather greyish ones. Does this mean anything special? It seems to have the grey/blue feathers under the tail which are common for blue based recessive reds.


----------



## NetRider (May 6, 2007)

That the parents..


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Those feathers may moult out all white.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

or a tiger looking pattern..I have seen reds like that molt out to a spotty appearance with with white..


----------

